# Die Hoffnung schwindet - An diese Early-Access-Games glauben viele Fans nicht mehr



## Gast1669461003 (29. Juli 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Die Hoffnung schwindet - An diese Early-Access-Games glauben viele Fans nicht mehr* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Die Hoffnung schwindet - An diese Early-Access-Games glauben viele Fans nicht mehr


----------



## BiJay (29. Juli 2015)

Ich halte von Early Access großen Abstand. Ich bezahle wirklich ungern Geld, um ein Tester zu sein. Bin gern für kostenlose Beta Tests zu haben, um einen kurzen Einblick ins Spielkonzept zu bekommen, aber ich bleibe dann auch nur wirklich selten lange dabei und warte lieber auf das Endprodukt. Gibt genug fertige Spiele, die man zocken kann. Da kommt man eh schon nur schwer hinterher. Mein einziges Early Access Spiel war Minecraft, den Kauf bereue ich aber nicht.


----------



## nigra (29. Juli 2015)

Star Citizen? Wirklich? Ich setze mich ja nicht viel mit dem Titel auseinander, aber dass das Spiel mittlerweile als hoffnungslos gilt, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Was ist denn da passiert?


----------



## TheRealBlade (29. Juli 2015)

Hm ich finde es schwierig, Early Access und Kickstarter in einen Top zu werfen, da beide Systeme doch anders sind. Bei einem wird ein Alphaspiel gefördert, was jedoch schon existiert (oder sollte) und was man früher spielen kann um die Entwicklung zu unterstützen. Das andere Programm fördert Ideen, ohne Garantie überhaupt was spielen können bis das Spiel fertig ist.

Zudem finde ich es komisch damit zu argumentieren das Leute ihre Hoffnung verlieren ohne Angaben zu machen woher das kommt, wer das gesagt hat?

Immerhin erwirtschaftet SC jeden Monat immer noch zw. 1-4 mio $, gerechtfertigt oder nicht, nach "der Hoffnung aufgeben" sieht das jedenfalls nicht aus.

Das Steams EA System an einigen Ecken krankt sieht man gerade an dem Beispiel von Derek Smart, wo User für kritik etc gebannt werden und das Spiel unspielbar ist, eben obwohl es eine spielbare Alpha sein sollte. Dazu kann ich btw. die Kollumne von Herrn Benjamin Danneberg von der Konkurrenz empfehlen, welcher das Thema Early Access am Beispiel von Line of Defense bespricht.


----------



## fud1974 (29. Juli 2015)

Die Formulierungen auf der Webseite hier erinnern mich zunehmend an "Clickbait".. okay.. sagen wir vorsichtiger, "bewusst provokant formuliert".

Es ist schon ironisch wenn die Redakteure im Audio-Podcast das Thema Star-Citizen recht gelassen nehmen, und auf der Webseite wird das gleich wesentlich dramatischer dargestellt... der aufgeregte Tenor im Internet setzt sich auch hier fort.. 

Anscheinend ist es im allgemeinen "Gebrüll" nur noch schwer sich anderweitig Gehör (und damit Klicks) zu verschaffen... bedauerlich.


----------



## Odin333 (29. Juli 2015)

nigra schrieb:


> Star Citizen? Wirklich? Ich setze mich ja nicht viel mit dem Titel auseinander, aber dass das Spiel mittlerweile als hoffnungslos gilt, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Was ist denn da passiert?



Was Passiert ist? 
Ein kleiner Wicht, der im Netz als bekennender Troll bekannt ist, hat es geschafft, das Sommerloch auszunutzen.


----------



## Hjorgar (29. Juli 2015)

Schneller, höher, weiter, besser! Mittlerweile glaube ich, dass diese 4 die unrealistischen Ansprüche vieler Menschen unserer Zeit repräsentieren. Vorbei ist die Gelassenheit und Geduld vergangener Zeiten und alles muss schnell, schnell, schnell gehen, schließlich haben wir nur 70 Lebensjahre Zeit alles zu sehen. Dass vergangene Generationen auch nicht ALLES in ihrem Leben gesehen haben und dass dies nicht der Anspruch an ein erfülltes Leben sein kann, wird dabei vollkommen ausgeblendet.
Um auf das Thema zurückzukommen, ich finde die Diskussion eigentlich überflüssig. Denn letztlich sind es überwiegend wir Unterstützer, die dafür sorgen, dass diese Diskussion aufkommt. Für mich ist das Beispiel "Star Citizen" gerade sehr prägnant. Ich habe damals mein Geld investiert, weil ich der festen Überzeugung war und bin, dass Chris Roberts eine Vision hat, diese umsetzen will und am Ende etwas ähnlich Tolles dabei heraus kommt, wie damals die Wing Commander Reihe. Mir war von vornherein klar, dass der Zeitplan ein PLAN war und Pläne werden in der Regel IMMER geändert. Insofern mache ich mir zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt wenig Sorgen, dass das Spiel nicht heraus kommt. Es kommt halt später und wenn es am Ende grafisch keinen WOW-Effekt hat, ist mir das auch egal. Solange ich das Spiel mit dem Wing Commander Spirit bekomme, ist alles gut. Ich vermute, dass es anderen Projekten ähnlich geht. Eine zeitlang sieht man deutliche Fortschritte und dann wird eine zeitlang eher an unauffälligen Sachen gearbeitet, die aber spielrelevant sind. Jedoch ist das für solche Projekte bei der heutigen Spielmentalität gefährlich. Sobald Content nicht im 2-Wochen-Takt nachgereicht wird, wandern Spieler weiter zum nächsten Spiel. Darunter leiden eigentlich alle MMO`s, man braucht nur in die Foren schauen.
Eigentlich muss sich nur jeder die Frage stellen, ob er schnell ein Spiel möchte, was zwar spielbar ist aber sich nicht in Gedächtnis brennt oder ob man bereit ist ( wie übrigens bei fast allen Investitionen üblich ) der "Geldanlage" Zeit zu geben, den erhofften Gewinn in Form eines tollen Spielerlebnisses abzuwerfen.
Es gibt dazu einen tollen, sehr alten, Sinnspruch:  "Rom wurde auch nicht an einem Tag erbaut!" Also lasst den Entwicklern Zeit und solange es nicht soviel Zeit wie Duke Nukem braucht, ist doch alles gut


----------



## Telarn (29. Juli 2015)

Star Citizen ist kein Early Access!!

Die Module werden nur nach und nach für die Unterstützer zur Verfügung gestellt.  Eine transparente Entwicklung. Early Access stellt das Spiel in seiner Basis zur Verfügung und patcht dann nach und nach die Features nach. Für mich zwei verschiedene Systeme. Stimme da TheRealBlade eigentlich nur zu.

Die einzige Hoffnung die langsam schwindet ist jene darauf zu hoffen das man ordentliche Recherche betreibt und nicht nur auf reine ClickBaits setzt,


----------



## Medith (29. Juli 2015)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Was Passiert ist?
> Ein kleiner Wicht, der im Netzt als bekennender Troll bekannt ist, hat es geschafft, das Sommerloch auszunutzen.



Naja, seien wir mal erlich. Der "kleine Wicht" hat doch eigentlich nur gesagt was viele schon seit langem denken. Ich gehöre auch zu den Leuten die vor langer Zeit mit großer Hoffnung invenstiert haben, aber schon seit langem bereue ich es auch. Star Citizen hat seit Beginn viele Rückschritte in Sachen Fortschritte gemacht. Es dümpelt in der Öffentlichkeit unter kaum Entwicklungsfortschritten vor sich hin. Das kann natürlich an einer verzerrten Wahrnehmung liegen, aber daran ist Star Citizen selber Schuld. 

Als Beispiel lässt sich die neue Serie "around the Verse" nennne. Die ursprünglichen Wingman Serie hatte wesentlich höhere Produktionsqualität, mit der neuen Serie wurde hier ordentlich zurückgeschritten. Man besitzt kein eigenes Studio mehr, Entwickler werden nicht mehr eingeladen sondern besucht, statt Ausschnitte aus der Entwicklung zu zeigen (Die bei Wingman fast wöchentlich waren) gibt es nun zumeist Fan Videos zu "lustigen" Bugs.  
Dazu kommt natürlich das "relativ" kurz nach der Ankündigung bereits das erste Modul herausgebracht wurde (Hangar), und dann in zeitlichem, aber nicht zu weiten Abstand das zweite (Dogfight). 

Doch seit dem "scheint" sich wenig getan zu haben. Alles dreht sich um das Dogfight und Hangar Modul weil das FPS Modul kaum Fortschritt zeigt. Das Dogfight Modul hat natürlich auch das Problem das Leute ihre Schiffe, die es schon lange im Hangar gibt, immer noch nicht fliegen können. (Freelancer etc.)

Dazu kommt natürlich das 85 Millionen für ein derart ambitioniertes Projekt ein Witz sind. GTA5 hat insgesammt 265 Millionen gekostet und hatte warscheinlich weniger Werbekosten weil sie keine wöchentliche Show ablieferten.


Ich will damit nicht sagen das Star Citizen nichts wird. Aber rein wahrnehmungstechnisch ist das Spiel schon lange auf dem Abstieg da der Hype nicht aufrecht erhalten werden konnte.


----------



## leckmuschel (29. Juli 2015)

Medith schrieb:


> Naja, seien wir mal erlich. Der "kleine Wicht" hat doch eigentlich nur gesagt was viele schon seit langem denken. Ich gehöre auch zu den Leuten die vor langer Zeit mit großer Hoffnung invenstiert haben, aber schon seit langem bereue ich es auch. Star Citizen hat seit Beginn viele Rückschritte in Sachen Fortschritte gemacht. Es dümpelt in der Öffentlichkeit unter kaum Entwicklungsfortschritten vor sich hin. Das kann natürlich an einer verzerrten Wahrnehmung liegen, aber daran ist Star Citizen selber Schuld.
> 
> Als Beispiel lässt sich die neue Serie "around the Verse" nennne. Die ursprünglichen Wingman Serie hatte wesentlich höhere Produktionsqualität, mit der neuen Serie wurde hier ordentlich zurückgeschritten. Man besitzt kein eigenes Studio mehr, Entwickler werden nicht mehr eingeladen sondern besucht, statt Ausschnitte aus der Entwicklung zu zeigen (Die bei Wingman fast wöchentlich waren) gibt es nun zumeist Fan Videos zu "lustigen" Bugs.
> Dazu kommt natürlich das "relativ" kurz nach der Ankündigung bereits das erste Modul herausgebracht wurde (Hangar), und dann in zeitlichem, aber nicht zu weiten Abstand das zweite (Dogfight).
> ...



das game befindet sich in entwicklung. ohne betazugang wäre es gar nicht möglich zu schauen, wie weit sie wären. ein größerer titel braucht zeit. jedoch wird star citizen leider an den hohen erwartungen scheitern, was ich aber nicht hoffe.


----------



## TheRealBlade (29. Juli 2015)

Medith schrieb:


> Als Beispiel lässt sich die neue Serie "around the Verse" nennne. Die ursprünglichen Wingman Serie hatte wesentlich höhere Produktionsqualität, mit der neuen Serie wurde hier ordentlich zurückgeschritten. Man besitzt kein eigenes Studio mehr, Entwickler werden nicht mehr eingeladen sondern besucht, statt Ausschnitte aus der Entwicklung zu zeigen (Die bei Wingman fast wöchentlich waren) gibt es nun zumeist Fan Videos zu "lustigen" Bugs.
> Dazu kommt natürlich das "relativ" kurz nach der Ankündigung bereits das erste Modul herausgebracht wurde (Hangar), und dann in zeitlichem, aber nicht zu weiten Abstand das zweite (Dogfight).
> 
> Doch seit dem "scheint" sich wenig getan zu haben. Alles dreht sich um das Dogfight und Hangar Modul weil das FPS Modul kaum Fortschritt zeigt. Das Dogfight Modul hat natürlich auch das Problem das Leute ihre Schiffe, die es schon lange im Hangar gibt, immer noch nicht fliegen können. (Freelancer etc.)
> ...



Also Around the Verse ist ja nun nicht mehr realtiv neu, aber das Format ist anders, weil es eben von Subscribern bezahlt wird. also Leuten die extra monatlich Geld bezahlen um eben die community arbeit zu unterstützen und ohne welche es gar keine Videos in dieser Art geben würde. Die Qualität finde ich eigentlich ganz gut. Das es kein eigenes Studio gibt, sondern die Entwickler der einzlenen Studios sich selbst filmen find ich persönlich eher postiv, anstatt die Entwickler rauszureißen und sie einen Tag irgendwo hin fliegen zu lassen.

bzgl. GTA 5. Die hatten Entwicklungsbudget von ca. 100 mio der rest war Marketing. Bei SC gibt es kein Marketing alle diese Wöchentlichen Videos werden von Subscribern bezahlt wie oben erwähnt. Das wird auch in jedem Video extra gesagt (schon mal eins gesehen und zugehört?). So gesehen ist es nicht toll das wir jede Woche videos bekommen und mehr einblick haben als man es bei einem GTA jemals hatte?

Inwieweit der Fortschritt nicht fortschritt genug ist muss sicherlich jeder selbst entscheiden, ich weise hier nur gerne daraufhin, dass andere AAA Titel 5-7 Jahre in der Entwicklung sind und man bis zum letzten Jahr wo das Spiel featurefertig ist man häufig nicht mal weiß das es existiert. Die Probleme die bei der Entwicklung auftauchen sieht man bei diesen nun mal nicht, weil sie nicht öffentlich sind.

Meine Wahrnehmung ist, das SC wächst und sich was tut und jedes neue Gamplayvideo oder neue Präsentation auf einer der Messen oder allein die Sachen, welche aus dem großen Leak gekommen sind, machen mir mehr vorfreude und lassen mir die Kinnlöaderunterfallen. Warum ist eure Wahrnehmung so anders? Vielleicht wegen der reißerischen Artikel al la "*Die Hoffnung schwindet - An diese Early-Access-Games glauben viele Fans nicht mehr" ?*


----------



## Tek1978 (29. Juli 2015)

Dumdidum und weiter geht's......
Der Hauptkritiker wird grad ganz gemütlich bei Steam zerlegt..... Wo ist den der Arikel?


----------



## prdtr197 (29. Juli 2015)

Am allerschlimmsten ist RUST das habt ihr vergessen. Läuft nicht mal mehr und ist scheiße geworden. Außerdem geht es nicht mehr voran. Man kanns leider auch nicht zurückgeben.


----------



## Metalveteran (29. Juli 2015)

Tek1978 schrieb:


> Dumdidum und weiter geht's......
> Der Hauptkritiker wird grad ganz gemütlich bei Steam zerlegt..... Wo ist den der Arikel?



Und die Tatsache, das einer Euer Kollegen (auch wenn es die Konkurrenz ist) für Bug-Reports beschimpft und gebannt wird (und nicht nur er!). Wäre auch ein Artikel wert!


----------



## Pinocchi0 (29. Juli 2015)

Starbound? Euer Ernst? Die Fans werden täglich mit News und Streams versorgt und können jederzeit auf Steam die TAGESaktuelle Version spielen(ja, an dem Game wird täglich in echten Büros gearbeitet). Was viele nicht mehr wissen: Tiy wollte das Game noch lange nicht releasen, aber all die Fans, die nicht mehr länger warten wollten, trieben es letztendlich in den Early Access. 

Also dem Spiel gehts bestens, keine Sorge.


----------



## Orzhov (29. Juli 2015)

Ist es gut oder schlecht das ich nur einen der Titel aus der Liste besitze?


----------



## Belial-667 (29. Juli 2015)

Was Star Citizen genau mit Steam's Early Access Modell zu tun hat ist mir auch nicht klar. Beziehungsweise in der Liste ist das Game irgendwie fehl am Platz da aktiv daran gearbeitet wird.

Außerdem veröffentlicht CIG jede Woche diverse Videoformate, Berichte und Hintergrundstory. Um mal ein paar Beispiele zu nennen: Around the Verse (wöchentliche Show in der die verschiedenen Studios erklären was sie in der vergangenen Woche gemacht haben), Bugshmashers! (Show bei der die Bugsuche und- behebung erklärt wird) und der monatliche Statusbericht / wöchentliche Star Marine - Bericht.

Man könnte hier eher von einer Informationsflut sprechen.


----------



## repairdontwork (29. Juli 2015)

Der letzte LiF Patch war vor ca. einem Monat, da kommt schon regelmäßig was. Sie hinken ihrer Roadmap zwar um 1-2 Monate hinterher und der Release im Herbst darf angezweifelt werden, aber warum man nich mehr dran glauben sollte vertseh ich nich.


----------



## Gemar (29. Juli 2015)

Star Citizen gehört nicht in diese Diskussion. Ich weiß, Ihr wollt die Klicks, also weiter gehts. 

Carmageddon wurde zu sehr 1:1 umgesetzt. Nicht nur die Steuerung, sondern auch die Performance läßt an alte Zeiten erinnern. 
Ich glaube nicht dass es das wurde, was die Baker haben wollten: Ein original Carmageddon mit der heute üblichen Steuerung, Optionen und Performance.

Elite Dangerous hat total verfehlt was ich mir erhofft habe: Ein Single-Player-Erlebnis wie aus alten Tagen, nur eben auf heutigen Standard. Stattdessen kam ein DRM-Onlinezwang irgendwas dabei raus. Ich kenne sehr viele Leute, die aus diesem Grund von heute auf morgen dadurch das Interesse daran verloren haben, mich inklusive.

Rückwirkend bin ich froh bei beiden Spielen nicht gespendet zu haben und stehe dem Early Access Modell weiterhin als Kritisch gegenüber.

Einzig Bro Force hat sich jetzt schon bezahlt gemacht. Auch bei Star Citizen würde ich nicht auf die Idee kommen, dass es umsonst wäre.


----------



## TheBirne (29. Juli 2015)

Wird wohl mal zeit PC-Games von der Facebook- und Follow-Liste zu streichen. Irgendwie größtenteils enttäuschend was ihr hier so von euch gibt ^^. Bin dann mal weg  ... Tipp für alle die Englisch können: Folgt mal "PC Gamer" und "Polygon" ... da gibbet gescheiteres zu lesen


----------



## BuzzKillington (29. Juli 2015)

Next Car Game / Wreckfest fand ich bisher auch noch nicht so prickelnd.


----------



## Frullo (29. Juli 2015)

Sorry, aber wenn Ihr (PCG) schon über "problematische" Early Access-Titel berichten wollt, dann ersetzt doch bitte Star Citizen durch Line of Defense


----------



## TerrorMango (29. Juli 2015)

Dem kann man nur recht geben!

Ich persönlich vertraue dem guten Chris Roberts immer noch vollstens.


----------



## sandman01 (29. Juli 2015)

DayZ und Next Car Game Wreckfest waren ein Schuss in den Ofen.


----------



## alu355 (29. Juli 2015)

Metalveteran schrieb:


> Und die Tatsache, das einer Euer Kollegen (auch wenn es die Konkurrenz ist) für Bug-Reports beschimpft und gebannt wird (und nicht nur er!). Wäre auch ein Artikel wert!



Vielen vielen Dank Metalveteran - kein Witz!
Der Artikel von Benjamin Danneberg hat mir die Auslegung der ganzen Thematik vor Augen geführt.
Echte Recherche gegen Zusammenwurschteln.
Fakten gegen Meinung.
Time Magazin gegen BILD.

Wird wohl Zeit auch mal die "Konkurrenz" zu kaufen.


----------



## EdWood110 (29. Juli 2015)

Star Citizen ist mit auf der Liste? Alles klar.


----------



## GiRav36 (29. Juli 2015)

Ich habe meine hoffnung nicht in SC verloren und ich frage mich mitlerweile woher ihr eure quellen bezieht Chriss selbst hat doch gesagt das sie Pioniere in ihrem bereich sind und das das alles zeit kostet.... 

mitlerweile glaub ich ihr versucht eher in den dreck zu ziehen statt gute bericht erstattung zu machen...
jetzt hab ich mich hier extra angemeldet um mal ein bisschen dampf abzulassen ich will nicht bauhaupten ich würde es besser machen aber ich finde ihr solltet nicht gegen games wettern sondern 
mal ein bisschen mehr optimus zeigen .... ihr seid doch nicht die bildzeitung...  

Life is Feudal nur z.b entwickelt sich zwar sehr langsam aber man kann mitlerweile 
auch reiten es gibt tiere usw.... da ist schon ordentlich was passiert. 

achman ich will euch auch nicht an karren pissen.... aber es tut weh sowas immer wieder 
von euch zu lesen ihr stiffte damit noch mehr unruhe und die endwickler dieser games können 
sich das einfach nicht leisten das leute abspringen weil ihr unmut verbreitet..... gebt 
den leuten doch eine chance wenn das projekt scheitert dürft ihr immer noch 
sagen.... "Und wir hatten doch recht...."  

lg.derneue


----------



## JedenTagDasGleiche (29. Juli 2015)

Zu Star Citizen wurde ja schon genug geschrieben.

Starbound:


> Das letzte Update veröffentlichten die Entwickler vor knapp vier Monaten.



Stable: 8. Mai 2015 (der letzte große Patch kam am 27. April, auch das sind nicht "knapp vier")
Nightly: 29. July 2015 (nahezu tägliche Updates)

http://starbounder.org/Version_history



> Seitdem ist es still geworden


http://playstarbound.com/
Fast täglich gibt es ein Update zum Entwicklungsstand

Spacesbase DF9:


> Weil Chef-Designer Tim Schafer sich finanziell verkalkulierte, ist es jedoch im eigentlichen Sinne nicht fertig.


Tim Schafer ist und war nie "Chef Designer" (was auch immer das sein soll) von Space Base DF9 und hat sich auch nicht im Alleingang verkalkuliert.


----------



## Sheggo (29. Juli 2015)

es fehlen wohl noch ROAM und Limit Theory. bei Letzterem erholt sich der Chefentwickler noch immer von seinem Burnout Anfang des Jahres. mal schauen ob und wie es überhaupt weitergeht


----------



## Metalveteran (30. Juli 2015)

Dieser unsägliche Artikel wurde ja immernoch nicht überarbeitet!! Man denkt, es ginge wirklich um "Early Access", dabei stellt Ihr quasi nur Star Citizen in Frage. Die Kommentare zu anderen Spielen sind doch nur Alibi!

Es ist okay, wenn Ihr das Projekt kritisch und seriös beurteilt. Bzw. nicht "okay", es ist verdammt nochmal Euer Job! Aber jedem SC-Artikel von Euch merkt man an, das es Euch nicht interessiert. Dann lasst es doch einfach?! Eurogamer bringt auch schon seit Wochen nix mehr, auch nicht über die Derek Smart-Debatte. Dabei können DIE die Klicks mit Sicherheit noch besser gebrauchen als Ihr.

Wenn auf der CitizenCom (ein GamesCom-Nebenevent nur für Backer) nichts weltbewegendes gezeigt wird, ja, dann kann der Artikel so wie er ist nochmal veröffentlicht werden. Aber ne Woche vorher auf der Smart-Welle mitschwimmen hat nix mit Journalismus zu tun! Eher mit Ignoranz und Faulheit!

Aber am meisten enttäuscht es mich, das eine Zeitschrift, die sich PC GAMES nennt, nicht an ein ehrgeiziges PC GAME glauben will. Psst, Redaktion: es gibt noch andere Spiele neben World of Warcraft und Battlefront. Aber hey, Blizzard und EA zahlen halt besser als CIG, nicht wahr? 

Immerhin ist Eure Schwesterzeitschrift/-Redaktion da offener! Es gibt zwar keinen eigenen Test zu Line of Defense, aber immerhin eine gute Zusammenfassung der Geschehnisse und ein Verweis auf einen "sehr lesenswerten Test". Abgesehen davon geht die Debatte schon lange nicht mehr um SC oder LoD, sondern ganz schlicht um Betrug am Kunden!


----------



## Gast1669461003 (30. Juli 2015)

Leute, Star Citizen ist lediglich der Aufhänger, weil es derzeit aktuell ist und eben nicht mehr alle Unterstützer daran glauben, dass alles wie geplant verläuft. Damit hat Derek Smart erstmal nichts zu tun, der ist auch im Artikel nicht mehr als eine Randnotiz. Nirgendwo im Artikel wird explizit behauptet, das Projekt sei zum Scheitern verdammt, auch wenn es alle gern so interpretieren und womöglich als persönlichen Angriff wahrnehmen, weil sie voll und ganz hinter dem Projekt stehen. Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass es einige Leute gibt, die nicht mehr zu einhundert Prozent daran glauben. Und nicht mehr und nicht weniger sagt auch der Titel aus. "Viele Gamer" - nicht "Alle Gamer". Wir könne uns gern noch über die Definition von "viel" streiten. Oder einfach nicht alles auf die Goldwaage legen.

Und nein, die Kommentare zu den anderen Spielen sind nicht nur Alibi. Wie anhand einiger Kommentare hier aber absehbar, gibt es auch hier einige, die skeptisch gegenüber den ambitionierten Plänen sind. Und das darf man auch sein. "Durch den Dreck gezogen" wird hier gar nichts. Manch einer ist nur etwas über-defensiv, wie es mir scheint. Es geht hier nicht darum, was ich zu Star Citzen denke, was PC Games zu Star Citizen denkt, sondern was einige Fans zu Star Citizen denken. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Klar, der Smart-Typ hat viel Staub aufgewirbelt und sich zum Affen gemacht, wer aber nicht nur oberflächlich die Reaktionen in diversen Foren anschaut, merkt, dass es inzwischen einige Leute zu geben scheint, die ihm vielleicht nicht zustimmen und auf seiner Seite stehen (wieso auch?), aber doch ebenso Zweifel haben.


----------



## Metalveteran (30. Juli 2015)

"nicht mehr alle" != "viele". Denn "viele" bezeichnet im deutschen  Sprachgebrauch "zwar nicht alle, aber gefühlt wohl die Hälfte".  Ansonsten kann man auch Worte wie "wenige" oder auch "einige" wählen.  Das hast Du ja auch in Deinem Posting erwähnt. Aber warum bekommst Du das im Artikel nicht hin?

Der Artikel hat vier Absätze plus der Einleitung. 2 1/2 Absätze davon  behandeln nur Star Citizen, von der Grafik unter der Überschrift mal  ganz zu schweigen.
 DayZ (die wohl größte EA-Enttäuschung bisher) wird nur in zwei Sätzen  kurz erwähnt, um dann auch gleich wieder was anderes zu nennen. DAS  meinte ich! Line Of Defense wird dafür mal so garnicht genannt. Läuft es  denn bei Euch? Ja, dann zeigt uns Lesern doch mal, wie "großartig" das  Spiel denn nun wirklich ist! Besucht das Team vor Ort, wie Ihr es bei  vielen anderen Spielen ja auch macht. Aber lasst es nicht in einem  Artikel über "Early Access-Gurken" unter den Tisch fallen! DAS meinte  ich mit Faulheit und Ignoranz. Wahrscheinlich bist Du noch mit Schnuller  und Rassel um den Weihnachtsbaum gerannt, als "viele" SC-Backer bereits  Wing Commander gespielt haben 

Aber schön, das Du zugibst, das es nur ein "Aufhänger" (=clickbait) sein  sollte. Wenn eine Hupe wie Derek Smart mehr Blog- und Forenzeilen  schreibt als sein Spiel an Quellcode enthält ist das zwar auch  gehaltlos... aber immerhin eine unterhaltsame Art, das Sommerloch zu  überbrücken.

Entschuldige, falls Du Dich angeriffen fühlst. Das  ist so nicht meine Absicht. Ich mache nur meinen Ärger über einen  schlechten (Sommerloch-)Artikel Luft, in der Hoffnung, das sich die PC  GAMES-Redaktion wieder auf das besinnt, wofür ihr Name steht: PC GAMES.  PS4-Umsatzzahlen in China interessieren ausser n paar Aktionären KEINE  SAU! "Uncharted 3" scheint ja ein interessantes Spiel zu werden, aber  kann ich das auf dem PC spielen? Nein? Ach, und was soll denn das Ganze?


----------

